

Unsupervised image segmentation and categorisation - jhartmann
http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.01589

======
TTPrograms
I'm surprised they refer to their technique as a "growing neural gas", as it
appears to be mostly an on-line graph-based manifold learning technique. See
ex. Laplacian eigenmaps:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonlinear_dimensionality_reduc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonlinear_dimensionality_reduction)

------
btbuildem
Wonder if this could be expanded to generic images..

